

Rubik's Cube, the world's top-selling puzzle game - fedd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik%27s_Cube

======
fedd
today i met a 10 years old kid in an elevator, he was quickly rotating the
Rubik's Cube. He said he solves it in 35 seconds in average.

in the 80's in the USSR, it was popular among smart young guys, the same that
loved programming calculators and computers. i didn't know it was still
popular, when there is xbox and the likes!

